

CBS buying CNET for $1.8 billion - daviday
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/cbs_buying_cnet_for_1_8_billion

======
immad
Surprising the Techcrunch still does not have coverage of this

------
nutmeg
How does this affect the CNET/Yahoo! partnership announced just last month?

